# Southern Quezon Prov. rental info?



## DnK (Nov 27, 2012)

Soon the wife and I will be make the transition to PI. We have friends down in Gen Luna area of Southern Quezon but the wife wants closer to the city and medical support,,, and of course shopping. 
So we are looking for information on rental apartments, condos or ??? anywhere from Lucena City and southward. Even East cost like Gumaca. If anyone on here from that area your help and info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi DnK, welcome to the forum. I am a bit familiar with Lucena City (but not an expert by any means). From what I've seen, there are many houses and apartments for rent, but I haven't come across any condos in that area.

I wouldn't bother to try for suitable accommodation via the Internet. It is much better if you can come here and see some places for yourself. Then you will see the true condition of the property and what the surroundings are like. There are plenty of housing agents who will take you round Lucena City and show you what's available, and it is pretty easy to get in touch with one or more agents. If you want to look further afield you could use Lucena as a base and hire a car to get around.

Access to Gen Luma is via some rough roads, so getting from there to other places is always a bit of a hassle.

I will be going on a road trip soon from Batangas (where I live) to Legazpi area to see the Mayon volcano. The road goes through Gumaca so I might be able to give an update after that. When are you planning on moving to Philippines?

Richard


----------

